# How to Make Art



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Fascinating Instructables article, somewhat satirical, but I do think relevant: http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-art./


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Okay, but how do I make people give me money?

Also, am I a real artist if I don't smoke?


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

Argus said:


> Okay, but how do I make people give me money?
> 
> Also, am I a real artist if I don't smoke?


And you also have to be dressed in a kind of cool way - the most important thing being having a cool hat.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Praeludium said:


> And you also have to be dressed in a kind of cool way - the most important thing being having a cool hat.


What if I get a monkey and make him wear a cool hat? Would people pay money to see this?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

You'd be an organ grinder


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

To make art you have to be........artistically.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Cnote11 said:


> You'd be an organ grinder


Wouldn't I need a barrel organ? And don't they cost money? That's going in the wrong direction, I want people to give _me _money. Or perhaps you'd be willing to donate an organ (for the purposes of art), then I'd grind that monkey all day.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

violadude said:


> To make art you have to be........artistically.


Any fool can make art, but only the really good fools know where to find the monkeys.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I wish there were more organ grinders... I'd be willing to donate an mechanical organ for the cause. I'd like to see a great revival that thrives for centuries and stands as the artistic testament to our times.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Cnote11 said:


> I wish there were more organ grinders... I'd be willing to donate an mechanical organ for the cause. I'd like to see a great revival that thrives for centuries and stands as the artistic testament to our times.


The best I can do is a Casio keyboard on one of the organ presets run through a Pignose at full gain with the arpeggiator set on RANDOM. I might be able to strategically shave a cat to make it look like a monkey but then I'll have all the hassle with the RSPCA and what not.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I admire your dedication.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

You first have to be an artist; then you make stuff


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

There are a multitude of ways to become an artist. Here are two of my favorite methods.

Method 1
Step 1: Buy a blank canvas

Method 2
Step 2: Steal a urinal from a bathroom


----------

